# CAUTION: Nero 8 problem with Vista



## puntab (Jan 19, 2008)

Just wanted to post a 'heads up' on a recent problem I encountered trying to use Nero 8 with Vista. I did a 'custom install' of Nero 8 (i.e., installing only the functions I normally use, rather than all the functions that are available). The install appeared to go OK, and the few tests I did immediately after that showed that Nero seemed to be working as expected (...I had been using Nero 6 for several years, so knew what to expect). Nero indicated that updates were available, so I initiated a download and install of the updates. That turned out to be a disaster: immediately after the updating was finished, the desktop icon vanished and the entire Nero application simply disappeared from the system! It didn't appear in the 'All Programs' list, nor was it listed in the 'uninstall/change' area either. So I attempted to re-install Nero from scratch, but got an error which prevented it. Then I tried to do a 'system restore' prior to the Nero install, but that failed too. Finally I booted in 'safe mode' to try the system restore, and that worked OK. I then tried to install Nero again, but this time I chose the 'typical install' (in case their bug was in the custom install function). This install went OK, and the few Nero applications I've tried since then are working as expected. I won't try their automatic updater again any time soon, though. Hope this helps anyone else encountering oddities with Vista+Nero 8.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Actually, that just happened to me. Don't you know any other (easier) way of reparing that? Thanks, puntab.
P.S: I signed up as if you referred to me, because I read this thread before. Hope it helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Now that I restarted again, Vista said that some software were blocked at start and it was NeroInstaller. It went well in the end.


----------

